
Ask HN: Any good tutorials on how to make an OS - ReactiveSlime
I recently been interested in making my own OS but most the tutorials I found are outdated and don&#x27;t work
======
jonjacky
Here are some links that have appeared on HN in the last several years:

6.828, MIT:
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2018/xv6.html](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2018/xv6.html)

CS140, Stanford: [http://www.scs.stanford.edu/12au-
cs140/](http://www.scs.stanford.edu/12au-cs140/)

CS194-24, Berkeley:
[http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/courses/cs194-24-S13/in...](http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/courses/cs194-24-S13/index_lectures.html)

Baking Pi, Cambridge:
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/freshers/raspberrypi/tutorials/os/](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/freshers/raspberrypi/tutorials/os/)

OS from Scratch, Birmingham:
[http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~exr/lectures/opsys/10_11/lectures/...](http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~exr/lectures/opsys/10_11/lectures/os-
dev.pdf)

more in HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8380822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8380822)

OS Development, RIT Stockholm:
[http://littleosbook.github.io/](http://littleosbook.github.io/)

more in HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258063)

CMU, UMD, MIT, Stanford, Harvard:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4834008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4834008)

OSDev.org: [http://wiki.osdev.org/](http://wiki.osdev.org/)

BrokenThorn:
[http://www.brokenthorn.com/Resources/OSDevIndex.html](http://www.brokenthorn.com/Resources/OSDevIndex.html)

bkerndev:
[http://www.osdever.net/bkerndev/index.php](http://www.osdever.net/bkerndev/index.php)

JamesM:
[http://www.jamesmolloy.co.uk/tutorial_html/](http://www.jamesmolloy.co.uk/tutorial_html/)

~~~
jonjacky
RPi + Rust, Stanford, Winter 2018: [https://downey.io/blog/cs140e-writing-an-
operating-system-in...](https://downey.io/blog/cs140e-writing-an-operating-
system-in-rust/)

HN comments linked in my other post actually refer to the 2018 Rust class:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16134618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16134618)

------
zrkrlc
LinuxFromScratch.org might be up your alley, though I suppose it's still one
level higher than actually writing your own kernel.

